# FDA Drug Safety Announcement



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

*Safety Announcement*
FDA Drug Safety Communication: April 21, 2010
New Boxed Warning on severe liver injury with propylthiouracil
[04-21-2010] The United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has added a Boxed Warning to the label for propylthiouracil, a drug used to treat hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid), to include information about reports of severe liver injury and acute liver failure, some of which have been fatal, in adult and pediatric patients using this medication.

http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety...ormationforPatientsandProviders/ucm209023.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> *Safety Announcement*
> FDA Drug Safety Communication: April 21, 2010
> New Boxed Warning on severe liver injury with propylthiouracil
> [04-21-2010] The United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has added a Boxed Warning to the label for propylthiouracil, a drug used to treat hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid), to include information about reports of severe liver injury and acute liver failure, some of which have been fatal, in adult and pediatric patients using this medication.
> ...


Thank you for posting this; it took a long while for the FDA to order this info be included on the warning label.


----------

